# Enlarger



## anyopa (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello All:

I am in the process of converting one of my bathrooms into a darkroom.  There is a photographer that is selling all his darkroom equipment (2 enlargers, table, trays, lights, timer, easel, and storage tanks) for $800.  However, can't afford that.  But he is willing to sell one of his enlargers, the FujiMoto for $150.  

Does anyone know about this enlarger? Pros?  Cons?  

Thanks


----------



## compur (Apr 29, 2010)

I would pass on that deal.  Prices are too high and enlarger is too obscure
for finding accessories like negative holders, etc.

If you are in the USA I would recommend a Beseler or Omega enlarger.  They 
are well made, very popular and accessories are easy to find. You can find 
darkroom items very cheap if you look as many people are "going digital."  I 
see perfectly good darkroom hardware for sale at yard sales in the USA at 
give-away prices.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 29, 2010)

compur said:


> I would pass on that deal.  Prices are too high and enlarger is too obscure
> for finding accessories like negative holders, etc.
> 
> If you are in the USA I would recommend a Beseler or Omega enlarger.  They
> ...



+1 on that. Never even hear of the brand. Let this guy keep dreaming.

I just recently got a Beseler 45 and most of the important stuff for free. Gave the guy $100 because I felt bad for him...

If you have any connections with local schools, try and find out if any are shutting/have shut down their darkroom. A few months ago, one member offered another one some gear for free coming from a school in Atlanta.

Also keep an eye out on craigslist and visit yard sales. I found mine in a yard sale.

Good luck and :thumbup: for working with film.


----------



## ann (Apr 29, 2010)

another vote that this fellow is asking far too much.

too bad your not in the atlanta area as we have some extra stuff at school that i can't give you, but could make you a very good deal


----------



## anyopa (May 1, 2010)

To Ann:

I will be in the Atlanta/Macon area in a few weeks????


anyopa


----------



## christopher walrath (May 2, 2010)

I use a Fujimoto Lucky 60M emlarger.  It came with a 35mm neg carrier and a 50mm enlarging lens.  I later had to add a 80mm lens for MF negs and an 6x6 carrier.  I would see what all comes with it.  Make it fits snugly to the baseboard (it has one, right?).  Make sure the cables are not cracked due to age.  Makes sure the movements are fluid, including the lens bellows.  Even if it comes with everything I mentioned that I acquired, I would take him a hundred dollar bill, wave it in his face and make the offer to walk away with the enlarger.  Not worth $150, even fully equipped.  Unless you want it that bad.  Nothing is worth more than someone is willing to pay for it.  But that Lucky, though limited, has served me well.  Got me and is keeping me going.


----------



## anyopa (May 12, 2010)

Hey,

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their help and advice.  I didn't get the enlarger. However, I have found two other people selling:

1.  Beseler Dichro 23dga Colorhead enlarger and equipment for $100.

and 

2. Omega D5 - 4x5 enlarger on a xl chasis, plus a Omega B22 - 35mm enlarger; includes (2) 75mm, 90mm, 150mm, and 210mm lenses, variable 11x14" easel, timers, paper safe, safe lights, vents, trays, etc. for $350.

Any opinions or experience with these.

Thanks


2.


----------



## Early (May 14, 2010)

anyopa said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their help and advice.  I didn't get the enlarger. However, I have found two other people selling:
> 
> ...


The Omega D5:thumbup:  I had an old D2 and loved everything about it, easy loading, solid, etc.

I also had a 23III, and though I see people on here swear by it, I didn't like mine simply because I couldn't see the dust on my neg as I was loading it.  That's a big issue.


----------

